# SoCal End Of Summer ALL NISSAN BASH!



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

*ALL NISSAN/DATSUN/INFINITI OWNER'S ARE INVITED!*


Hosted by SoCal-SERCA 

WHEN:
Saturday, October 4, 2003 12:00PM - 5:00PM

WHERE:
Veterans Park in Cypress (Orange Co.)
4554 Avenida Granada
Cypress, CA
North East corner of Ball Road & Denni Street.


WHAT:
Eat,drink,and show off your cars! Meet with other
SoCal enthusiasts and talk shop!

BBQ is $5.00 per person. Kids 12 and under eat FREE.
Burgers and Hot Dogs,bring your own drinks,but absolutely
*NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED*.
NO immature behavior or speed exhibitions will be
tolerated! Just bring a great attitude and have fun!

For more information or directions,Contact SoCal SERCA
Region rep.
Carlos Gutierrez at:
[email protected]
OR
Assistant Rep. Thomas Fox at:
[email protected]
or page
(310) 892-0553

*SEE EVERYBODY THERE!*


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Woo Hoo! I'm so there!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im down


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Sounds good to me!! I will be there!!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

count me in too...my b13 should be redone by then...


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Great!
Look forward to seeing all of you guys!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Scratch me out, my car just took a crap, it sux!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cali SE-R said:


> *Scratch me out, my car just took a crap, it sux!! *


 You've got time til the meet.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I will mosdef be there as long as there is no Field Opp.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

kool...I will be there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im down


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Assuming I can schedule it, I think I'll show up, I'll bring the 510 and the NX!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Alright I am back and Down to go!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im down, just hope i can get my "nawz" before then


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Im down, just hope i can get my "nawz" before then *


Then I hafta get me an Sr20, they'll fetch me a premium!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> _SR20steve :_
> 
> here is the info guys:
> 
> ...


as quoted by sr20steve that there will be dynos !


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

cool count me in for the bash also

adam
91 se-r


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email [email protected] and make reservations.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

hmm. even tho im in sac, i might show up. there's a show on the 5th in san diego...hmmm...up in the air.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *as quoted by sr20steve that there will be dynos ! *


what does a dyno day at R&D have to do with the EOS BBQ? Cant you make another thread for that event? That's disrespectful to the people who have spent time organizing this BBQ to post another event on the same day in this thread. Please edit your post.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sorry but i didnt know it was a seperate deal.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

i figured, its cool. Just edit it out. The guys at serca worked hard to get this organized.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *i figured, its cool. Just edit it out. The guys at serca worked hard to get this organized. *


 Deric and I know all too well how much time and effort goes into setting up a BBQ.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *i figured, its cool. Just edit it out. The guys at serca worked hard to get this organized. *


Thanks Chuck!  Hope to see you there!

BTW, guys, if you've always wanted to *drive* on a real race track, there is another thread on our upcoming 10/17 track day!


----------

